# Installation difficulty



## Azazello (Jan 19, 2016)

Hello

I wish to install FreeBSD but am having a problem with the installer.

I have 10.1 installed on a USB stick. It boots. The problem is that the keyboard stops working at some point after I press enter to boot the kernel. The mouse pointer works fine once the install/shell/LiveCD option appears but is of limited use during an installation. I have the same problem with 10.2. 

Any ideas on how to keep the keyboard active? 

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Jan 19, 2016)

Important information to have, USB keyboard? If that's the case have a look in the BIOS settings, specifically look for PS/2 or legacy emulation. You may need to turn that on or off. And some USB keyboards refuse to work regardless of these settings so try a different keyboard if you have one.


----------



## Chris_H (Jan 20, 2016)

As long as you have no keyboard response, anyway. You might also try unplugging the keyboard, and plugging it back in. After plugging it back in; try pressing the Num Lock key a couple of times. Do you see the indicator led light up on the keyboard? If so, see if the keyboard is available for use again for use in the installation. That is; perform all this while the installation media is still live, but after you loose keyboard.

--Chris


----------



## Azazello (Jan 20, 2016)

Thanks both. I will try un/replugging first and if not I'll get a spare keyboard. 

The trouble is that I only have USB slots. Is there a cheap keyboard that is known to work?


----------



## PacketMan (Jan 20, 2016)

I've used what I think are lower end version keyboards from Dell and they work fine.


----------



## Azazello (Jan 21, 2016)

Thanks - in the meantime, I have it on a VM. All fine there.

The unplugging/replugging didn't work though it recognised the keyboard and mouse correctly.

One casual observation - when I installed on the VM, the keyboard was fine and the mouse pointer didn't work.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 21, 2016)

Virtual machines usually have an emulated PS/2 keyboard and mouse, regardless of the type of keyboard and mouse on the host.


----------



## Azazello (Jan 21, 2016)

Thanks!


----------

